
HITCON CTF 2015 - ShaneWilton
https://ctf2015.hitcon.org/
======
ShaneWilton
The HITCON CTF qualifiers start tomorrow. This is generally one of the highest
quality CTFs, and whether you're new to CTF or a veteran, I'd highly recommend
playing.

